# How to Trace Orkut Profile's IP address



## venom X (Feb 4, 2007)

As you know Orkut has an in-built IP filter, thereby hiding every user's unique IP.

Is there any tool or software to identify or trace orkut profile's IP who has scraped in your scrapbook ?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope
Never heard of such a software


----------



## blueshift (Feb 4, 2007)

No such s/w must be available. If you trace the Orkut profile site IP, you are goin to trace the Orkut site itself. ..not the profile's site location coz they are a part of the site.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 4, 2007)

U cant trace the users ip but the orkuts ip.U can try thisbut may be it is useless *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48366


----------



## venom X (Feb 8, 2007)

Please tell in detail, how could we trace ?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 8, 2007)

You might have heard something called "Privacy Policy"


----------

